# Fife Foxhounds Newcomers to Hunting Meets



## Blimey (4 November 2011)

The recent Newcomers to Hunting day last month was so popular that Fife Foxhounds is offering 2 more opportunities for riders to enjoy the thrill of hunting when the hounds are doing fox control work.
The charge on both days - adults £30, children £10 and black jackets may be worn.

Saturday 12th - Lindores House, Lindores, By Cupar, KY14 6JD. We will meet in front of Lindores House at 11.00am. Unboxing at the stables behind Lindores House. This meet is more suitable for those who like galloping and jumping..

On Saturday 26th hounds are meeting at Kinloss House, near Cupar, KY15 4ND, again at 11.00am. This is very close to Hilton Farm, (KY15 4QD), where the first Newcomers Day was held and this is where we will unbox and then ride down the road to Kinloss. The area around Kinloss is not so hilly and easy to get about if you do not wish to jump.

Further details from Sarah Billinge  01334 655180/ sarah.billinge@virgin.net


----------



## fimacg (6 November 2011)

Anyone know where you can get a hireling from, friend who shares my boy also wants to go


----------



## Blimey (6 November 2011)

I'd give Sarah a call, she will know who would be able to help you


----------



## Naryafluffy (8 November 2011)

Hmmmm, got a warmblood that we're trying to teach to go more forward, wonder if the 2nd one would help or blow his brains out (cancel 2nd thought he doesn't have a brain).
That sounds like great fun, just wish my own horse was a few years younger and a lot fitter.


----------



## Blimey (9 November 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			Hmmmm, got a warmblood that we're trying to teach to go more forward, wonder if the 2nd one would help or blow his brains out (cancel 2nd thought he doesn't have a brain).
That sounds like great fun, just wish my own horse was a few years younger and a lot fitter.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a try


----------

